# 25-20



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

My daughter will be deet hunting next year for the first time. I am considering purchasing a new rifle for her. My father has offer to let her use a rifle of his for her first hunt. He has a 25-20 remington that is a real sweet shooting gun. 
Any thoughts or experiences using a 25-20 for deer. 
Thank You


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Did a google search. Answered my question. NO GOOD for Deer hunting


----------

